# Compact copper conductors 1/0 CU



## Whatsmyname789 (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone have experience is getting/using compact copper conductors? Do they make anything in 1/0 copper? What is the largest size of conductors that I could get into a 1 1/2" PVC SCH 40 that are sub feeders from the MDP?

I thinking that I can do 3x1/0 1x1awg & 4awg CU. The issue is the PVC conduits are existing and I need to up the service size to largest as possible and its not feasible to install a raceway to the panel.

In the past I have set a transformer to go from 208V to 480V and then back at the panel another transformer back down to 208V.

I don't have my Code book in front of me right now as I let one of my guys borrow it last night and trying to work this out now.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This isn't compact conductor, but it shows 40% fill.


----------

